# Chestnut/Sorrel foal colors!



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

side view


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A foals very first shed is almost always their darkest. This is my boy when he was a baby


His first shed (happened just as we were coming into winter so he lost his baby fuzz but gained his winter fuzz at the same time LOL)








And this is him now at 5 years old


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This foal is palomino, not chestnut, but you can see how dark first sheds can be


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

smrobs said:


> A foals very first shed is almost always their darkest. This is my boy when he was a baby
> 
> 
> His first shed (happened just as we were coming into winter so he lost his baby fuzz but gained his winter fuzz at the same time LOL)
> ...


O. M. G. Look at those big ears! Your horse is too cute for words!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thanks. When he was a baby, I was worried he would look like a mule when he grew up. Thankfully he grew a big...everything, so his ears don't seem quite so big anymore :wink:.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> This foal is palomino, not chestnut, but you can see how dark first sheds can be


Wow! He/she was dark!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you guys both! I hadn't ever seen one shed so dark before, then again I've never had a chestnut lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Saga is my first chestnut as well and it was fun to watch his colour change. His tail is the best right now, it has black, blond and varying shades of red in it.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the photos! Has anybody ever had a chestnut shed out as dark as Spartan (that's my colt's name) is and then turn into a sorrel?


----------

